# God I hate the censorship in this country.



## sKeEt (May 15, 2009)

I know you people most likely don't care but I'm pissed about this and I have express my anger in some way.

I have a Gamefaqs account that got suspended today because I posted a reply to someone's topic in which I bypassed the censor rules by spelling "c0ck" with a zero. It was a reference to IGN's editors praising Infamous as being the best game ever. Someone posted a topic in which they suggested they trade in everything they owned for their 360 so they could buy a PS3 just for Infamous after reading the review. I replied saying IGN was biased and "sucking Infamous c0ck" and to wait for the release of Prototype and Batman Arkham Asylum which look far more impressive than Infamous.

My account didn't get suspended for this reply. I received a system notification warning and my post was deleted. So in anger I chose to dispute my notification not for the sake of disputing but to curse out the moderators for constantly censoring anything on their site including the word retard. You can't even type retard without it being deleted. 

It's perfectly ok to use **** to censor these words that cannot be said on this site but they are only words and they are usually offensive depending on the context that was used. So because of this anyone with knowledge of the English language can know exactly what was censored therefor defeating the purpose of censorship in the first goddamn place. All I did was make it easier to understand and I get a warning for it. Even more aggravating was that the notification referred to the notification and loss of karma as punishment for violating the "rules". Punishment for typing the word cock. Since when is the internet excused from our freedom of speech?

So my account was suspended for disputing my moderation with a very angry response cursing out the moderators. Stupid assholes. Hopefully this forum doesn't share the same rules otherwise this topic might be deleted for what I just typed. I hate this hypocritical bastard country


----------



## megabug7 (May 15, 2009)

Political correctness and censorship is rife in the UK - We have a nation of Ofcom diallers and complainers. 

They even complained about an advert about milk showing a cow losing its black spots because of the amount of milk it was drinking - they complained it was racist - but the Advertising Agency threw it out.

I feel for you though - people need to loosen up a little.


----------



## InuYasha (May 15, 2009)

So your mad cause they deleted your post then like a fool you went into a pointless rant and got your account suspended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats pretty funny.....honestly I been around that site for awhile now and rarly had any problems with it,of course I don't go around and act like a total nut case either......


----------



## sKeEt (May 15, 2009)

Yea it was pretty much expected and funny but I was mad that I was being censored or being forced to censor myself which I do not advocate because I would never censor myself and I hate the idea of censoring oneself. No one should have to change who they are what they say or how they act for any reason.

I usually accept the moderations but I saw the dispute button and decided since they're always forcing me to censor myself that I would send them and angry response. I'm not sure it was completely pointless. I made a lot of good points in my argument. I just used a lot of foul language. I figured you don't like my language so I'm going to send a personal response filled with my colorful language. I also challenged their "authority" in the message saying that I could curse as much as I wanted and they could mod me every time. So they suspended my account. LOL. I forgot they could do that. Elitist bastards.

I only use that site's forum because of the damned Wii friend code bullshit. Mostly for Smash Bros. Brawl online matches. So because of that I had to do I freaking random match which suxxx. Guess I could try the forums here for that.


----------



## DeMoN (May 15, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *I have a right to free speech! What right do you have to delete my messages?*
> 
> Yes, you may have a right to free speech, but not here. When you signed up for the GameFAQs message boards, you voluntarily gave up the right to certain kinds of speech in return for the ability to use the boards. If you do not feel that you can follow the rules here, you have the right to create your own message boards and make your own rules there. GameFAQs is a private business, and if you'd actually read the Bill of Rights, you'll see that "Freedom of Speech" applies to the government, not here.


http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/help/entry.html?cat=19

Sorry about your account, but you had it coming in my opinion.  People have been modded for much stupider things before.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 15, 2009)

Fission said:
			
		

> Political correctness and censorship is rife in the UK - We have a nation of Ofcom diallers and complainers.
> 
> They even complained about an advert about milk showing a cow losing its black spots because of the amount of milk it was drinking - they complained it was racist - but the Advertising Agency threw it out.
> 
> I feel for you though - people need to loosen up a little.



If that commercial was in the US, everyone would be laughing and/or PETA might state their dumbfounded concerns but nothing that extreme.  Anyway, Gamefaqs' staff sometimes mod people for no reason at all but I haven't had a problem with it.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 15, 2009)

Your not Australian. You have not Right to complain!!!


----------



## kjean (May 15, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Your not Australian. You have not Right to complain!!!


Lol, no objection.


----------



## sKeEt (May 15, 2009)

I know very well that I had it coming but stupid bullshit pisses me off.

Freedom of speech is an individual right. In fact nothing can compromise anyone's freedom of speech. I have the right to post almost whatever I want on their site but they also have the right to delete it and suspend my account. Even then, the time in between the deletion, people could still read my post. So i still successfully expressed my opinion to a select few.

If there's one thing I hate most, it's having to change something about myself for anything. Nothing pisses me off more. Even if it's something I say because it loses its original flavor.

I like the way this forum operates. I can say almost anything and if you don't like it you can report it instead of having a preset of words that can't be used and deletion if you do. 

I don't like the way that quote sounds. They sound like assholes.

Judging by the message I sent them. I'm almost certain this will lead to a ban. I pretty much told them I would continue to violate their rules. lol. I don't care. I'd rather be able to fully express myself then conform to some stupid bullshit rules about what I can and cannot say. Fuck you I can say whatever the hell I want to say. If not on their site then someone else's.


----------



## redact (May 15, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Your not Australian. You have not Right to complain!!!


/me complains >


----------



## sKeEt (May 15, 2009)

Any suggestions for another site in which I can exchange brawl friend codes for online matches? or the Wii in general. I've got a couple other games I haven't gone online with yet.


----------



## Regiiko (May 15, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Your not Australian. You have not Right to complain!!!



What the fuck are you on about?

At least you don't live somewhere like China or the Middle East, where freedom is non existent.


----------



## eSquire (May 15, 2009)

If Sir Conroy has his way, Australian internet is seriously screwed. Hell, on the leaked blacklist, even Meatspin is blocked.


----------



## jargus (May 15, 2009)

sKeEt said:
			
		

> Any suggestions for another site in which I can exchange brawl friend codes for online matches? or the Wii in general. I've got a couple other games I haven't gone online with yet.



http://gbatemp.net


----------



## Wabsta (May 15, 2009)

Does GBAtemp even censor anything?
I'm wondering


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 15, 2009)

The Internet has no country. Every site/forum has their own house rules. So some site suspends you for being a complete jackass, but instead of learning your lesson, you bring it to another forum.

Funny story though.


----------



## sKeEt (May 15, 2009)

I was speaking of the censorship of this country in general. I don't know if any other country censors an many things as we do but it has always bothered me.

Learned my lesson? You mean speaking freely. No your right I shouldn't be able to speak freely. I brought it to this site and I haven't had to change a single goddamn thing that I've typed. Lesson learned. Gamefaqs moderators are assholes.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 15, 2009)

Gamefaqs is full of idiots, duh.


----------



## sKeEt (May 15, 2009)

thanks jargan for the link but how can i find other smash bros. users? when i click on friend code database I get an IPS driver error. I was hoping there would be a forum for smash bros somewhere. I also went to the chatroom but no one cared and the smash bros chatroom was empty. I don't want to sign up to anymore sites.


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 16, 2009)

There's a difference between speaking freely and alienating everyone who reads your messages.

Nowhere in your original message did you say you were talking about the US, only in your title. Unless you assume all the Internet is American. The censorship here is nowhere near as bad as it could be.

I would think that if this site somehow became backed by a corporation, the censors would be out in force. No business wants to be associated with a user base full of foul mouthed knuckleheads.

Besides, you brought it all on yourself. You wanted to take it a step further and submit foul messages to the Moderation. I would have done the exact same thing.


----------

